# SFF Chronicles is about to pass the 20,000 members mark, which is kind of exciting. Are there any plans to celebrate or mark the occasion?



## bretbernhoft (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm a relatively new member to this community, but I've observed the growth rate pick up recently; which is exciting to me. I like being a part of growing communities, especially when the subject matter is among my favorites.

It would be interesting to know if there is anything in the works to celebrate the twenty thousandth member mark?

Regardless, thank you to the Management for keeping this space clean and thank you to the community for keeping it interesting.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 27, 2021)

What you as a relatively new Chronner do not know, is that sometimes we lose a lot of members. Many join but never post, and then they never return after a certain time. Such inactive folks are pruned now and then.

Just look at this, I was saying fourteen years ago that we have over 20,000 members


			https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/42049/


----------



## Droflet (Oct 27, 2021)

Perhaps Brian could open the bar? Hmm, or not. Virtual beer goes straight to my head.


----------



## Dave (Oct 27, 2021)

bretbernhoft said:


> is anything in the works to celebrate the twenty thousandth member mark?





Harpo said:


> we lose a lot of members. Many join but never post, and then they never return after a certain time. Such inactive folks are pruned now and then.


We do get a lot of members who never post or return, and also a lot of spammers who are automatically rejected, and these have been occasionally pruned out, but you will also notice from the statistics that we are close to reaching one hundred thousand threads and to reaching two and a half million total posts. I think that those are much more significant milestones, but no, there is no plan to celebrate them in any way.


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 27, 2021)

"Let's put on our own show, right here in the youth club"


----------



## Dave (Oct 27, 2021)

Danny McG said:


> Let's put on our own show, right here in the youth club











						Hey, Let's Put on a Show - TV Tropes
					

So the Orphanage of Love is in trouble. Big, costly trouble. How are those orphans going to raise all that money? It's simple: put on a show! We'll use the modest singing talents of the secretary corps, and we can put a stage in that old barn out …




					tvtropes.org


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Droflet (Oct 27, 2021)

Danny McG said:


> "Let's put on our own show, right here in the youth club"


I don't think they'd let a senior citizen like you into a youth club. Or me for that matter. Just meet down the pub. Easy breezy.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 27, 2021)

No plans at the moment, though I have been keeping an eye out on the member count. 



Harpo said:


> Just look at this, I was saying fourteen years ago that we have over 20,000 members
> https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/42049/



Those were the days when bots could easily sign up to sites, so I had to cull them. I prefer realistic figures over inflated and pointless ones. Bot problem still there, but nowhere near so bad.


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 27, 2021)

There's nowt worse than a bot problem


----------



## Valtharius (Oct 27, 2021)

I assume when the 20,000th user registers, balloons and a giant banner will appear on their screen: "Congratulations, You Win Nothing"


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Oct 27, 2021)

I imagine something like this will happen


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg (Oct 28, 2021)

In an age when forums are supposedly dying, Chrons is both pleasantly lively and pleasantly not a raging dumpster fire. Don't think I've seen a 5-figure number of active members, though.... 

Earlier in the year, I was trying to figure out the ratio of active to registered members on the February Album Writing Month community. Couldn't find any solid figures, but it seemed indicative that roughly half of the people I'd "watchlisted" over the past decade didn't post anything this year. Also, if they weren't so damned persistant, spambots would be hilarious for their sheer obliviousness to context. When a new member has posted no songs and their profile is an advert for liposuction, it's a pretty easy call to summon down the hammer.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 28, 2021)

Fiberglass Cyborg said:


> In an age when forums are supposedly dying, Chrons is both pleasantly lively and pleasantly not a raging dumpster fire. Don't think I've seen a 5-figure number of active members, though....
> 
> Earlier in the year, I was trying to figure out the ratio of active to registered members on the February Album Writing Month community. Couldn't find any solid figures, but it seemed indicative that roughly half of the people I'd "watchlisted" over the past decade didn't post anything this year. Also, if they weren't so damned persistant, spambots would be hilarious for their sheer obliviousness to context. When a new member has posted no songs and their profile is an advert for liposuction, it's a pretty easy call to summon down the hammer.



This is the best book website on the planet and , it's so much more .


----------



## Valtharius (Oct 28, 2021)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> I imagine something like this will happen


Wow, how did you get that video of Brian?


----------



## Parson (Oct 28, 2021)

Hm, A Chron's movie? How about we make some recommendations for the cast for a Chron version of "The Lord of the Rings?"

Cast:
Gandolf .... @Brian G Turner


----------



## Harpo (Oct 28, 2021)

Parson said:


> Hm, A Chron's movie? How about we make some recommendations for the cast for a Chron version of "The Lord of the Rings?"
> 
> Cast:
> Gandolf .... @Brian G Turner


How about a hybrid crossover to include Star Wars?

It’s been years since we tried to cast a Chrons movie.



			https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/530827/
		




			https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/540465/
		


Time for a reboot, definitely.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 30, 2021)

Chron branded hair ribbons for everyone!


----------



## Astro Pen (Oct 30, 2021)

A party for 20,000?  Looks like your round then @bretbernhoft


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 30, 2021)

Dan and I are hoping the official Chronscast we’re delivering from January onwards will retain,  resurrect and entrap new and old members. 

(I shall therefore be keeping my input to a minimum and relying on @Dan Jones to carry the podcast   )


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 31, 2021)

Fiberglass Cyborg said:


> In an age when forums are supposedly dying, Chrons is both pleasantly lively and pleasantly not a raging dumpster fire


A well moderated forum can make all the difference but the best form of control is our own self-control. Luckily, everybody here seems pretty well behaved and respectful of each other’s views.

Personally I’ve always viewed the moderation here as an internet equivalent of the distance between sides in the houses of parliament (two sword lengths plus a foot). It’s up to us, the members, to maintain that distance and respect  for each other


----------



## Astro Pen (Oct 31, 2021)

The ban on politics here is very effective, in two ways, not only stopping escalatory political arguments and ill feeling but also in preventing the hijacking of the forum by those active political operatives who join _solely_ to push a political agenda.  I have seen other communities destroyed by them.
It is a small sanctuary from the increasing madness that is out there.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 31, 2021)

I was one of those often getting into political debate here and was initially disappointed when the ban came in.

My opinion, however, has now changed and I find that I now support that ban.  
It has indeed  made this place what it should be - a place to escape the strife for a while where we can discuss or even debate our love of all things SF&F


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 1, 2021)

Astro Pen said:


> The ban on politics here is very effective, in two ways, not only stopping escalatory political arguments and ill feeling but also in preventing the hijacking of the forum by those active political operatives who join _solely_ to push a political agenda.  I have seen other communities destroyed by them.
> It is a small sanctuary from the increasing madness that is out there.



Ive been to more than a few sites where political debate and discussion ends  up devolving  into insults , personal attacks and worse  and,  heaven help you , if the people in those places don't happen  like you or your  politics and opinions.  The only time you gets anything that passes for rational debate in those  places is, if all participants  are like minded individuals  who agree on everything.

Yes,  politics tends to ruin everything which,  is why we don't need it here.


----------



## Danny McG (Nov 1, 2021)

Anybody who puts politics on here won't get my vote!


----------



## Parson (Nov 1, 2021)

Danny McG said:


> Anybody who puts politics on here won't get my vote!


Clever Danny! Clever!

-----

When we did discuss politics here it was always very strange for me. I am just about the most liberal person among my non-online friends and acquaintances and just one of the more conservative here on most social and political matters.


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 2, 2021)

Keepin' it simple here.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes, as the saying goes: Everyone has the right to express their opinion. Unless they disagree with someone else's opinion. 

Let's have a round of applause for Brian, who saw possible problems, studied the ramifications and wisely closed down the 'news' site.


----------



## Pyan (Nov 2, 2021)

It's lucky that we don't consider mentioning the ban on politics on the Chrons is, _de facto_, talking about politics on the Chrons...


----------



## Harpo (Nov 2, 2021)

Pyan said:


> It's lucky that we don't consider mentioning the ban on politics on the Chrons is, _de facto_, talking about politics on the Chrons...


There’s also a ban on sarcastic gullibility fibbing.


----------



## Parson (Nov 2, 2021)

Sigh! Give a bunch of literate folks a topic and they will show you how it all can be twisted so that you say, "What?...."


----------



## Elckerlyc (Nov 2, 2021)

What?...


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Nov 18, 2021)

When does the countdown begin?
At the moment there are 24 to go (or should that be _to come_)


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 21, 2021)

Danny McG said:


> Anybody who puts politics on here won't get my vote!



I was hoping  that there would be a ceremonial  dropping  of a  16 Ton weight to celebrate  this momentous event.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 21, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> I was hoping  that there would be a ceremonial  dropping  of a  16 Ton weight to celebrate  this momentous event.


There will be but it's 16 tonnes.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 21, 2021)

...and what do you get?
Another day older and deeper in debt...


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 22, 2021)

Alex The G and T said:


> ...and what do you get?
> Another day older and deeper in debt...



I wouldn't be all surprised if that Tennessee Erie Ford Song was an inspiration for the Monty Python 16 Ton weight gag,


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Nov 24, 2021)

Only another 8 needed.  It'll all be over by Christmas!


----------



## Rodders (Nov 24, 2021)

how many active members though?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Nov 24, 2021)

As mentioned above, we've reached 20,000 members before (probably more than once) and then dropped down when bots, etc. were purged.  Which will undoubtedly happen again, and the same number reached many times again.

I think that other forum milestones, when we reach them, might be cause for some celebration.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 29, 2021)

We got there several hours ago, congrats to GM Petre


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2021)

Will they be serving Splunge Cake ?


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Nov 29, 2021)

Just leaving this here for future archaeologists


----------

